

Ask HN: how do you manage command line snippets? - coreymaass

I find myself working with the command line a lot, and it's a pain to remember passwords, paths and commands I use a lot. How do you manage it? Just a text file? Is there a good tool for this?
======
joelvh
I've created some command aliases in my bash profile. There are also tools to
create shortcuts for git commands. Other than that, I have created shell
scripts that I copy to projects, and also some Rake commands.

I haven't spent enough time on some sort of centralization of "snippets" per
se, since what I listed above covers the stuff I reuse the most.

